# Black Cat Bone Lefty



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, I am sure you guys have seen this before but it looks like they are finally selling them to the public and in the process of locating dealers. Was considering one but the price is just too steep for some added bling. Especially knowing that I can pick up a Niner that weighs less and costs about 1/4 of the price!

Hello Chris,

After many prototypes and tests we were able to manufacture the first batch of or Lucy fork with full confidence on its performance.

As of now we are in talks with companies interested on being dealers, also in the USA. Until it all comes together we're shipping wordwide from our location in Europe.

Price for Lucy Fork is 811€ . This first batch has been made in special "fire" red anodizing finish. This fork needs an steerer adaptor to be installed on a frame. Any of the many adaptors avalaible for Canondale Lefty fork will do, and we sell our own model called 12 Bar, made of carbon fber, Kevar and 7075-T6 aluminum. Price for 12 Bar steerer is 171€.

Handling and Shipping to USA is 25€ no matter if it's just the fork or both products.

Thank you for your interest and best regards.

David Díaz Blanco

If you have any questions about product availability, pricing or anything else please write [email protected] or give us a skype call at BCBbikes. BlackCatBone SL
[email protected]
Black Cat Bone Bikes

For those that are too lazy to do the math, it works out to be about $1100 for the fork and another $230 for the steerer!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

It's definitely a little pricey, but I can guarantee you no one will have a cooler fork!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

One 29er guy has already one. Scroll through this page of the thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/chinese-carbon-29er-640919-30.html


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a nice looking fork. It looks like a rendered image from a CAD program. I think that the version in the Chinese 29er forum is good looking but with the red crowns it would be on the next level.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Crumpton Di2 Mountain bike - Fair Wheel Bikes


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

oooo I like it!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

So what is the point??

As someone else said, if it is weight then get a Niner carbon, for that price you could just buy a regular Lefty if that is what you want.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I wonder about the handling of a rigid fork that is mounted on one side only. It is like asking for crazy deflections. If you already have a Lefty and just want to ride rigid with the same wheel, maybe, but I still wonder about the handling.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

DavidR1 said:


> So what is the point??
> 
> As someone else said, if it is weight then get a Niner carbon, for that price you could just buy a regular Lefty if that is what you want.


this fork would track way better in a stiff kind of way without making the ride too harsh.

i ride a 29er SS with a soft carbon fork and have a carbon lefty on my hardtail. the carbon lefty is much nicer on rough trails locked out even though it has much less movement.


----------

